# Windows 10 not booting up, error code 0xc0000428



## Hercules29 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi, I own a Dell Inspiron 3521 laptop which has recently started acting up. When I try to boot, it goes into Automatic Repair mode and shows a blue screen with the error code 0xc0000428. The message given is 

The OS couldn't be loaded because the digital signature of a file couldn't be verified. Said file is a driver by the name of amdkmpfd.sys

It's asking for recovery tools like disc or USB. Below this, there is an option to show boot options like safe mode and disable driver signature enforcement. I've tried all of these options but it still brings up this blue screen. I can't do anything other than look at this blue screen or access BIOS. 

One more observation, after some inactivity,the laptop automatically shuts off. This didn't happen before the problem.

What to do now? Any and all help is greatly appreciated!


----------

